# Carry your stuff in a pink frilly bra(g)



## daer0n (Aug 28, 2007)

One of the major bummers about men's fashion is the lack of cool bags. Unfortunately, it's just not acceptable for a guy to carry around a different stylish, well-made, man purse every day of the week. In fact, if we stray from the one bag we normally carry, our friends immediately start asking questions -- "_What_? A new bag? This should do you for at least a few years, right?"
However, you ladies can carry whatever you want, which is why you should immediately turn your attention the Bra(g). Most of the time, when you're wearing a pink, frilly bra, the only person who gets to know about it is you (and maybe a special someone, but only later -- if they're lucky). But now, you can display your bra(g) for the whole word to see.






Technically, the bag is designed to be a sort of bra protector, that keeps your undergarments from getting all tangled when you travel.
But using such a fine creation only when traveling seems a little wasteful, no? Therefore, I see no reason why you shouldn't also use it on a more regular basis to carry around those day to day essentials.






I think these are so cute! LOL
but i wonder if people would think that im actually carrying my bra in my hand, or if they would think that i converted my bra's into bags/purses. 
I would buy them




i love them haha
Source


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 29, 2007)

its a cute travel idea - not so sure about using it as a bag


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 29, 2007)

Pretty! I remember when those little corset bags came out, I really wanted one, but never did.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 29, 2007)

how much are they?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 29, 2007)

I remember the corst bags too but never liked them.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh, Wow.


----------



## robingirl (Sep 2, 2007)

I have several,feminine pink bags and just adore them!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 2, 2007)

Yea those arent for me.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmm...I'm down with using it as a bra protector, but I wouldn't really use it as a bag. lol.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 2, 2007)

They are very cute but I am so un-frilly that I wouldn' use them as a bag.


----------



## lo0olyta (Sep 4, 2007)

hahaha &gt;&gt; but i'm not sure to using that !!!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

whenever i see people with these i think more along the lines of trashy then 'wow.. she is so feminine!'

i'd definitely use one as a bra protector though :] definitely the pink or black one.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jasmine_UK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its a cute travel idea - not so sure about using it as a bag ditto


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

Cute but just not me.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 30, 2007)

not 4 me either


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

very cute but not for me...


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

Cute but not my style either! lol


----------



## magosienne (Oct 1, 2007)

lol Nuri ! cool idea ! i once saw a corset bag, black leather and gold chain. i was so close to buy it


----------



## monniej (Oct 5, 2007)

no, thank you. lmao~


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd look cute showing up at work with one of those lol


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 15, 2007)

I carry around a lil mini vinal train case lookin thing, only it doesn't have any compartments, you just unzip the top and it's one big space. I carry my stuff for my contacts, eye makeup remover, other random face stuff I might need, tampons, a razor, or other stuff I might need if I end up staying over somewhere. I would deffinately trade in what I'm using now for one of these. I would love to have one to carry all my face/hygeine stuff.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

I think this is one of those fashion faux pauxs that someone will live to regret.


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Karren, It something we could pack our forms into and tote them around town.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 30, 2007)

remind me of agent provocateur


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 30, 2007)

imagine the jokes. "can i see whats in your bra?"


----------

